# RC tank, weedeater motor.



## brutus569 (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to make an RC tank and the only engine i have is an outdated robin weedeater, my question is, weedeater engines are made more for speed than torque, so will a weedeater pull its own weight plus the weight of the plywood up a hill, or do i need an engine with more torque.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

1/4 scale cars run the Zenoah 23cc engine, weigh in at 30+ pounds and move with no problem.

The 1/5 scale HPI buggies use this engine and the larger ones and have no problem. 

The thing you will want to either create or rob from another car is the transmission.


----------



## brutus569 (Dec 29, 2011)

ok another question, i want this tank to have a working turret, will i need another motor for the turret, or will i be able to rig the tracks and the turret to the same motor. also is plywood a good choice for a model tank?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not sure if this helps but the larger RC Tank guys favor 18 Volt cordless drill motors...plenty of torque and designed for variable speed.

You will want two Motors one for each track unless you only want forward and reverse with no left or right options..unless you have one heck of a Tranny design in mind.

Turret rotation should not be hard but you want a separate motor for that as well.....probably a standard 6 volt toy motor or something. 

Check out robotics sites, hobby sites and Utube for ideas, goodies and to see what some inventive folks are doing.

I'm customizing a 1/16th Tiger and using a 35mm Camera zenon flash tube for the muzzle flash. 

As for FM freq and the whole RC thing I'm kinda new to that and learning more as I go.

Sounds interesting and good luck!


----------

